
Show HN: Montage – 8 hand-picked playlists. 200 of YouTube’s funniest videos - snowing
https://www.montage.watch/
======
snowing
Hey everyone! This is a prototype I threw together with a friend.

We hand crafted 8 playlists with 200 of YouTube's funniest videos.

We have 240p videos from way way back, sketch comedy, memes, skits, shorts and
more.

We thought everyone could use a laugh right now.

Would really appreciate any feedback, especially about the content. Thanks so
much!

------
DSCota
Content's super diverse. Never would've expected the "meme" category to be an
ancient archive of meme sources...

------
ricboy
Love this— what I needed this quarantine haha

------
ricboy
Hell yeah! What I needed during quarantine

